# Momentary lapse of judgement



## nutts

......gone now. Back to Mr Calm. 8)

I'm happy to take on any role in the TTOC and Kev Powell will also help in any way he can. We both want to make this work. 

Mark


----------



## thorney

Bugger - missed the thread but hear it was fun 

Just to make it clear: I have no interest in being involved in some uptight, anal, buearocratic (see, I can't even spell it ) club and as far as I'm aware nor is anyone else.

The concept of general titles at this stage is simply for the meeting in Jan - there is the STRONG belief that no such real organisation will be needed at all, all we're doing now is setting something up - then see how it pans out, no more.

To be honest I'm treating this as a major piss up, preceeded by a meeting - thats it. During that we'll get an idea of demand, interest and what if any we do to create (re-create) the TTOC.

Chill pills all round, followed by Stella cocktails and alcopops for the kids


----------



## nutts

Thanks Mr Thorne : :

Just in case there is a belief out there that all this is turning into the latest New Labour quango, let me assure that it isn't.

We have tried to look at every angle and have tried to work out what would be required. That way if at the meeting it is decided that it is all too much then we can scale back. If it is ALL required for the TTOC to be successful then we can move relatively quickly. I believe that it will be somewhere between the 2.

Mark


----------



## moley

> ......gone now. Back to Mr Calm. 8)
> 
> I'm happy to take on any role in the TTOC and Kev Powell will also help in any way he can. We both want to make this work.
> 
> Mark


 ;D 8) ;D 8) ;D 8)

Well done m8. Knew you couldn't keep away 8) :.

... and for Kev, this is why I didn't get all flamey (in the thread that's vanished), cos really everyones out for the best of the TTOC ... let me get me hanky :'(

Enough of that, I'm off to watch The Osbournes ;D

Moley.


----------

